

6 Ways You Can Create a Referral Program That Works - codercraig
http://ssqt.ch/1xu1d1U

======
codercraig
Referral marketing isn’t easy.

Some companies like to think it’s a solution they can build themselves but the
truth is, referral programs are complex.

They take a ton of effort to implement and maintain just like any other
marketing platform would need.

At the same time, you know your company needs a referral program. So where do
you start?

We’re here to help you out with some best practices that we’ve picked up in
our day-to-day so you can start to understand the approach you should take to
implement and improve your referral marketing strategy.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/6-ways-create-referral-
pro...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/6-ways-create-referral-program-that-
works/#ixzz3FfY7Qgwj)

